# x32 - x64? What does all this meen?



## Choix (Oct 17, 2004)

I am sorry if this is the wrong place to ask this but I could not find a section that looked more appropriate.

All right, all I want to know is what is x32 and x64 versions of Windows XP Pro and what is so different about them? I used to think there was only one version possible.

Does one need certain hardware to be used? Or would I be able to just upgrade from x32 to x64 right away if I was inclined?

I am just trying to get a bit of knowledge so if you know the answer please let me know, thanks.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

the x64 version of windows is for 64Bit processors.
all the processors like AMD Athlon 64bit or Pentium D's and up support this version.not that there is not alot of support for the 64bit version of windows and drivers and programs might not run correctly

the x32 version is the regular version and works on every computer.


----------



## Choix (Oct 17, 2004)

Thanks for clearing that up for me, I guess there is no advantage to using the x64 version just yet then even if I did have the hardware.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

yeah u need a 64bit processor to make use of it. Windows vista will be a 64bit operating system. there is notable speed increase on how fast 64bit programs load etc. but if the software isnt optimized for 64bit then it will run at the normal speed


----------



## Falconoffury (Sep 26, 2006)

Driver support for xp 64 bit edition has improved a lot over the years, but it's still best to check with your hardware manufacturers. 

It is only useful if you have applications that run in 64 bit, which are few these days. 

You may have to wait for windows vista to be out for a while before you start seeing more 64 bit support in applications.


----------

